# bootwanie - bootchart

## Dagger

Witam,

Rozne dystrybucje bija sie o to ktora bootuje najszybciej. Gentoo uzywa OpenRC, ktory nie jest najszybsze, ale swoja robote robi dobrze.

Z czystej ciekawosci zastanawia mnie - jak szybko bootoje wasz system. Moj laptop startuje w 14sec z cala kupa dodatkowego stuffu (jak mysqld)

----------

## SlashBeast

Pewnie jakbym mial core i7 i ssd tez bym mial 14 sekund. U mnie trwa to ponad 30 sekund (szyfrowany rootfs, lvm, garsc uslug). Potem zapodam wykres.

EDIT:

23sekundy!

http://i.imgur.com/7vMLc.png

Jezeli rozumiem ten wykres dobrze, po 7 i pol sekundy dopiero odpalil bootchart (tyle czasu zajelo mi od zbootowania initramfs do wpisania hasla). Pierwszy init to ten z initramfs, drugi to /sbin/init.

----------

## zlomek

U mnie start niestety dłuższy. Laptop ma zwykły dysk 160GB 5.400 seagate(nie jest to ten z podpisu na którym mam vista ultimate). Jakbyście wiedzieli co spowalnia byłbym wdzięczny. 

Czas 25 sek.

http://imgur.com/OkRkI.png

Pozdrawiam złomek

----------

## dylon

U mnie tragedia - 46 sekund...

http://i.imgur.com/nwnTo.png

Az taka roznica bylaby miedzy Waszymi procesorami a moim?

----------

## unK

25 sec. wynik raczej dobry jak na taką ilość rzeczy, które startuję podczas bootowania.

http://omploader.org/vM3VkZg/bootchart.png

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja mam 65nm core2 (T7500), dysk 7200rpm 2,5" i dmcrypt+lvm na rootfs. Dagger natomiast ma core i7 i dysk ssd. To tlumaczy jego 14 sekund generalnie.

----------

## Dagger

Processor (Core i7) prawie nie ma zadnego znaczenia. Czas bootowania na desktopie mojej zony (mocniejszy i7 niz moj laptop) wynosi 24sec, tylko dlatego, ze ma dysk 7.2k RPM (konfiguracja jest taka sama).

----------

## Pryka

e2180@3000Mhz

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/8521/bootchart.png

25sekund, całkiem znośnie

----------

## BeteNoire

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/8521/bootchart.png

Wg mnie procek też nie ma tu żadnego znaczenia, skoro od zawsze wąskim gardłem komputera był dysk.

U mnie w laptopie to Seagate Momentus 5400.3 ST980815A.

----------

## lazy_bum

Hmm, kiedys na stronie bootchart byla mozliwosc generowania tych slicznych obrazkow. Juz jej nie ma czy ja jestem slepy?

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie ma, pewnie nie opłacało im się renderować tysięcy wykresów  :Razz: 

USE=java i lecisz.

----------

## lazy_bum

Nie chce mi sie instalowac javy zeby wygenerowac glupi wykres. :E

----------

## BeteNoire

Daj ssh to Ci zainstaluję, wygeneruję i odinstaluję   :Razz: 

----------

## canis_lupus

http://lupus.ap.krakow.pl/~lupus/bootchart.png

Chyba nie jest źle, ktos jest w stanie z tego coś wyczytać? I ewentualnie co można przyspieszyć?

----------

## fanthom

to ja tak dla szpanu zarzuce wykresem ostatniego 'remixa':

http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/9265/bootcharti.png

proc: E8400, dysk 7.2K, desktop: KDE-3.5.10

dla przypomnienia - slax to system 'live' ktory z zalozenia ma dzialac na "kazdym" komputerze wiec trudno o jakakolwiek optymalizacje  :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## Marvell

Najszybciej bootujaca sie dystrybucja jest arch wg mnie. przy niewielkiej zabawie mam system startujacy w 10s na dosyć leciwej maszynie:)

http://iv.pl/viewer.php?file=24282258110553701095.png

----------

## Pryka

 *Marvell wrote:*   

> Najszybciej bootujaca sie dystrybucja jest arch wg mnie. przy niewielkiej zabawie mam system startujacy w 10s na dosyć leciwej maszynie:)
> 
> http://iv.pl/viewer.php?file=24282258110553701095.png

 

Ubuntu 10.04 LTS na laptopie u mojej dziewczyny wstaje szybciej  :Razz: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Marvell wrote:*   

> Najszybciej bootujaca sie dystrybucja jest arch wg mnie. przy niewielkiej zabawie mam system startujacy w 10s na dosyć leciwej maszynie:)
> 
> http://iv.pl/viewer.php?file=24282258110553701095.png

 

Dodaj do tego Xy wraz z menagerem logowania...

----------

